
The Monkey and the Apple - cwyers
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-monkey-and-apple.htmlv
======
nanis
Typo:

    
    
        http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-monkey-and-apple.htmlv <--
    

It should be [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-monkey-and-
apple...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-monkey-and-apple.html)

